# Rv gps



## soxquilt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi folks, new to this forum. Or to any forum. So your patience is appreciated. We have been traveling with a 30' Class A for two years, our first RV. We bought a Rand McNally TripMaker RVND 7710 GPS. It was great, had all sorts of RV specific info, got us where we wanted to go, had some great points of intertest, recalculated quickly. Just excellent. Then it froze up. We called Rand McNally and they walked us through fixing it through the computer, but it didn't unfreeze. We were near a Camping World and since we had purchased it through Camping World on line, Rand McNally contacted them with the info we needed to return it for another. Finished that two month trip using the new GPS. This summer took several more local trips and the GPS froze up again several times. We hooked it up to our computer to fix it several times and it would work for a while. Now it is permanently frozen. Still under warranty (for one year) and RM will replace it. MY QUESTION is - Has anyone had this problem with the RM Tripmaker. I loved it but am afraid it will freeze up in city bypass traffic. Are there any other RV specific GPS's? Can anyone share their experiences with GPS's. Sorry so wordy, but please help if you can. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LEN (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been around GPS since it was born in 84. I have never seen or heard of one freezing up, so I assume they have a real software or hardware problem. That all said I have several GPS units and prefer the Garmin. The biggest thing one needs to consider is what options you want/need. Then look for the unit that best fits. There are aftermarket file that one can download FREE and will give camp ground, height restrictions, and everything from toilet stops to gas stops and on and on. For me and the old eyes the bigger the screen the better( here I will interject there are GPS pucks that will make your laptop and GPS unit and software for just about anything you can think of plus at a price all but equal to a stand alone GPS unit) with lane assist are the two biggies.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Aug 14, 2012)

I really like Lens suggestion of "Lane Assist" that is an option that is awesome if in an unfamiliar area if you are as long as Len and I and heck for that matter even if you are not towing anything.  I've got a couple GPS hangaing around like Len I prefer Garmin but I also have a Magellan and it has a couple of nice features beside having free updates for life, I think inputting data is easier on it also, however don't think the map software is as good.  I also have a third brand which I will not name and it gets lost the minute you put your vehicle in drive.

My wife has a GPS in her car that is neat you just tell it where you want to go vice hand typing it in.  It allows you to type in the destination if you desire but why go through that hassle.


----------



## Wyotraveler (Aug 27, 2012)

I had previously read everything on the internet about a GPS. Seems that the Rand McNally 7710 does have a few problems. I ordered the Garmin 3590LMT from Costco. Should arrive within a few days. I'm hoping it is better than the bad reports I have heard on the Rand McNally 7710. I specifically ordered my Garmin from Costco because I know they will take it back with no questions asked if I have problems.


----------

